# Wireless outdoor speakers



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking for a recommendation for wireless outdoor speakers. This is a gift for my parents, so I need this to be "plug and play." No running wires, etc... Price isn't too big of an object, but the specific requirements are:

1. Sound quality of at least good (no acceptable or subpar sound.) I don't know much about wireless speakers, so I don't know if this is even possible with my additional requirments below.
2. Speakers completely independent (i.e. no wire between them.)
3. Should be able to use batteries or an AC adapter. (rechargeable a plus.)
4. Good wireless transmission range (up to 300 feet if possible)
5. Expandable from min of 2 speakers up to 4/6

If the above requirments are just "out there", I'll take additional recommendations/opinions.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Anybody use these before:

C2G 2.4GHZ speakers


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

1) Sound quality is a VERY subjective term here. To put in prospective, there is not (or ever has been) a 'wireless' speaker that I would put in my youngest kid's room. They just sound crappy (battery powered, you can't possibly be getting more than a few watts RMS from the amps in the speaker). Others however will say they sound just fine to them and even the best they've ever heard - have to remember some people have extremely low standards as well. These same people think the earphones that came with their iPod sound great :nono2:

2) Good luck with the signal. Assuming you don't have any nearby interference, you will be lucky to get 100 feet. Make sure whoever you buy from has a good return policy and be willing to go thru a few different solutions.

A better solution would be to take a boom box outside and plugin somewhere. Get an extension cord if neeeded.
A lot cheaper and save you a lot of headache. Just don't get them one that has 50 buttons on it and 3-4 demo modes, you know those cheap crappy off name brands in the big box stores. They'll pull thier hair out trying to use it. Something simple, clean, and good like this: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Yamaha+...Gray/5607241.p?id=1218672047040&skuId=5607241

The other option is to have a professional installed sound system outside that meets all your needs (easy control, good sound quality, etc...). But then you are talking some $$$


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yep, I know sound quality is subjective. It's one of the reasons I'm posting here; as it's a bit more "tech savvy" than an Amazon review :lol: I don't know anyone who has or would use wireless speakers, and the few cheap ones I've looked at in store aren't much use. 

To give a bit of clarification on their situation. They have a desktop computer loaded with a few thousand MP3's. They don't have or want an Ipod, MP3 player, etc. The goal is to stream the music from their computer to a set of outdoor speakers. I understand the correct way to do this (quality outdoor speakers wired to a receiver) but that's not what their looking for. 

I really have no way to test the "quality" wireless speakers that folks are touting online, and there's just not much in the way of good information regarding such speakers. At this point I'm just curious whether anyone has had positive experiences with a good set, or I'm just seeking a lost cause.


----------



## funnyfarm299 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sonos makes a great wireless speaker system. You can even link up two to make a virtual stereo set, and combine as many zones as you want.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

funnyfarm299 said:


> Sonos makes a great wireless speaker system. You can even link up two to make a virtual stereo set, and combine as many zones as you want.


I've seen those in my searches, but they don't look like outdoor speakers.


----------



## funnyfarm299 (Mar 3, 2012)

"dsw2112" said:


> I've seen those in my searches, but they don't look like outdoor speakers.


They aren't really. I was thinking more along the lines of take it outside when they want it.


----------



## funnyfarm299 (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't vouch for the quality, but a company called grace digital audio makes outdoor wireless speakers, expandable up to five sets. 150 foot range though.

The only company I have seen with a greater range is sonos, because they use their own wifi bands.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

funnyfarm299 said:


> They aren't really. I was thinking more along the lines of take it outside when they want it.


And to be honest, that's probably what they'll do with any speaker set I get them. With the summer heat & humidity, I just don't know how well Sonos will do.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

funnyfarm299 said:


> I can't vouch for the quality, but a company called grace digital audio makes outdoor wireless speakers, expandable up to five sets. 150 foot range though.
> 
> The only company I have seen with a greater range is sonos, because they use their own wifi bands.


I've seen the grace audio stuff, but I haven't heard good things. I might take a chance on the set I listed in post #2 if I don't hear anything further. I'll buy somewhere with a good return policy.


----------

